# New Trailer



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey guys I am looking into upgrading my trailer to a 5x10 or a 6x12. Just wondering wehre du thhink i can get the best deal for a new trailer. I wouldnt mind buying used they are just hard to find. I am located in Bismarck.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Check the following post. I have a 6 x 10 for sale!!!!


----------

